# Hybrid Audio GP/ Summer Regional Cumming,GA



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Hybrid Audio GP {2015-Season}	
Sunday, June 28, 2015 @ 09:00 AM - 6:00 PM (Registration @ 08:00 AM)
1240 Oak Industrial Lane
Cumming, GA 30041 

http://hybrid-audio.com/summer

Sunday, June 28, 2015 Hybrid Audio Technologies DPE [SQC | IQC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]

IASCA 3X SQC • IQC • IdBL • Bass Boxing


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

This will be a good one!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I may try to make this if for no other reason than to just hang out. Sub'd, just in case.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Sub'd


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

ErinH said:


> I may try to make this if for no other reason than to just hang out. Sub'd, just in case.


Please do attend the event Erin. Bring your car and at least display. 
Thanks Erin

Greg


----------

